# Myxobacteriosis



## Gracie6363 (Mar 13, 2005)

I have been researching fish diseases lately due to the mysterious things I have been having in my new 40 gallon tank. I have these red minor tetras that came with the tank... A few of them have black patches on them, swollen base of tail, white fuzz in areas, loss of color and don't socialize with rest of group as much. They still eat and swim quickly. 

One of them died this week prior to starting treatment in my tank with Jungle Fungus Clear. The 4 remaining and my gourami with missing scales seem to be responding ok. 

I was just wandering if anyone had heard of Myxobacteriosis. It seems to be a very rare fish disease that causes black patches, loss of color and swollen body/fin areas. This really seems to be what is ailing my fish but I can't find any online pictures of this disease or any "real" knowledge. Have any of you heard of it or dealt with it before?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It's not really all that rare, but for some reason one strain, or smal group of strains, is given the name of Myxo when the others of the group are all well known as simply Columnaris. I guess you could call myxo the black columnaris due to the discoloration it causes.

Anyway, by now you've probably learned that only one drug exists expressly for treating this disease. It is by Aquatronics, and it's called Phenocide. It supposed to work when the normal treatments don't, but only for this myxo. I haven't tried it.

Anyway, the causes for myxo are the same as for regular Columnaris. Overcrowding, filth, etc...


----------



## Gracie6363 (Mar 13, 2005)

thanks! which would explain why these fish have it. When I aquired the tank it took us about 4-5 hours to clean it out. 

My sister in law thought it was fun at first and then found she didn't have the time to deal with it. She was doing water changes like once every couple months! You could hardly see through the water. 

She came over a few weeks ago and was very pleased to see the tank clean and being taken care of... but now I am left to clean up the disease. I am suprised they are the only fish with it. 1 or 2 of the tetra seems 100% healthy actually. I will be dosing with second dose tonight... hopefully it works since like you said I have only found one medication that will work on this. 

As for my gourami... his red spots are decreasing in size and color. He's still really active and eating well. Haven't even started Clout yet.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Keep up with the meds and then water changes at the appropriate times during the treatments if you need to treat more than once.


----------



## Gracie6363 (Mar 13, 2005)

Just did a 25% water change and added second treatment of Jungle Fungus Clear. 

The Old Salt... I bought the Clout today at my LFS. It says not recommended for tetra or scaleless fish. Will it be safe for my red minor tetra as well as all of the other fish? I decided to treat the entire tank due to the cories having the injury and not sure if they have underlying infection as well and being that they have all been in the tank together for over a month... what one may have all may have. Tank paremeters are doing fine and the meds weren't that expensive. 

I will read up on this Clout more.  thanks for your help.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Usually if it says unsafe for scaleless fish you can run it at a less than full dosage.


----------



## Gracie6363 (Mar 13, 2005)

thanks fish doc... I was going to research it a bit further. I know that the red minor are pretty hardy fish, but 2 of them have this illness pretty bad. They are active and eating, but they don't look great.  I wanted to make sure I got everything taken care of effectively, but also don't want to cause injury to my cories & pleco. 

Here is the warning on the box:
Do Not Use With: 
Piranhas, metynnis species, scaleless fish, bottom feeders, Marine Sharks, Lion Fish, Live Rock, or invertebrates. 

disolve 1 tablet for every 10 gallons in seperate, disposable cup and then disperse into tank.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I did a quick search on it also and saw where it says if fish show signs of stress while treating do a 75% water change. I know it seems extreme but if they stress you need to clean the problem up asap. 
Usually signs of stress are clamped fins, Heavy breathing (gills flaring) or general listlesness. To notice this you must be familiar with the fish and their normal behaviours though.


----------



## Gracie6363 (Mar 13, 2005)

yeah it actually mentions this 75% change on the box as well. Does sound like a lot, but it's understandable. I don't want to cause extra undo stress on my fish obviously! Especially since I do work full time. Not sure when would be the best time to do the treatment. Since I added the second treatment of the Fungus clear today... I should wait at least 4 days for this dose. So maybe I can wait an entire week before I do the Clout and do it on a Saturday when I can be here to observe all day long. It's only a 24 hour treatment.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Whoops, the tetra warning. If you noticed, the characins mentioned in the warning are those which have very thin or very small scales. A red minor might be okay, but it's a risk. Fish you can see through are also not good clout candidates. Close observation would certainly be in order, or otherwise you can switch to something milder. Clout is pretty strong stuff which works well for a lot of different things, which is why I recommended it since we don't have the exact problems nailed down exactly. I'd still use it, but first make sure to have some fully ready emergency replacement water handy. Otherwise you can switch to milder, more specific drugs like metronidazole or even Jungle's "Parasite Clear" Tank Buddies, similar to the fungus tablets you're currently using. In fact, I wish I had thought of those first. They don't work as well as Clout, but they're safer.
Don't panic. I've clouted lots of tetras with no problems. Just be ready for anything.


----------



## Gracie6363 (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks TheOldSalt (and fish_doc)! I really appreciate your help. The clout wasnt too costly and if you think the Jungle Parasite Clear would help I'd be happy to purchase that. 

The fish seem to be doing good with the Fungus Clear so far, but 2 of the tetra really don't look like they have really improved. I am concerned they are too far gone with this disease or it is that myxobacteriosis and they need that ONE medicine that fixes it. 

The gourami is doing great. The red spots are less than half the size that they were when I first noticed them. All fish are active and eating still. I did noticed one or two raised scales something going on like a bump or somehting on one of the bala's last night after the second dose of Fungus Clear was given. Think that is the same parasite or something that caused other problems or just that they ran into a rock or something. Maybe I am over analyzing now.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I would stick with what you started with. Just like with humans mixing meds or changing is not as effective as sticking with one all the way through. If it does not work then do a good water change and try another brand.


----------



## Gracie6363 (Mar 13, 2005)

Not sure I follow you... we were talking about a few different meds. So far I have dosed the tank 2 times (4 days apart with a 25% water change before second dose) of the Jungle Fungus Clear. I bought the Clout, but haven't dosed with it yet. I was waiting out the next 4 days for the Fungus Clear to be complete... but I also wanted to have a full day home to observe the fishes behavior if I decided to go with Clout. So if you think the fish (tetra and cories) are too sensitive for the Clout... since I haven't dosed it yet, I can always buy the Jungle Parasite Clear instead and save the Clout for last resort.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That'll work


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

What I was trying to say is dont mix both instant jungle and the clout. Make sure if you do need to switch meds you give the tank a enough of a cleaning to be sure they dont mix in the tank.


----------



## Gracie6363 (Mar 13, 2005)

thanks for clarifying Fish_doc. I will try the less aggressive med first and definatally wait a few cleanings before resulting to another med if the first doesnt work! Don't want to over load my little buddies! 

Thanks for all your helpful information guys!


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

I know this is a damn old post, but I'm looking around on the net for black spots, and this came up. I can't find any pictures for this =P My goldfish has more black stuff on him, I really want to wash him.. like take him out and wash him cause he's looking dirty. Been changing water every other day 25% Guppy fry are doing well no black stuff on them.


----------

